# "Imagine Freedom" A White Water/2012 Prophecy Thriller is for sale...



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

"...like a rag doll riding a wild angry bull...." Love the imagery here.

Wow, 10 years of dedication - it must feel awesome to have followed your book to completion. Congrats and Good Luck!
Beth


----------

